# Audiomobile mass 2012 dual 4



## fishman007 (Jan 18, 2012)

This is mine. Sounds amazing! Buy it

Audiomobile Mass 2012 S24 Subwoofer | eBay


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

Beautiful sub.


----------

